# Online vertical bling quality



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

I am looking for cloth vertical blinds 88" wide by 80" high for a patio door. The local blind maker want about $400 for them. I have used him before and he sells a decent quality product, but not brand names.

Surfing the web I see that a similar blind is about 1/3 the cost with free shipping. The local man is not coning to the house to measure or install so is apples to apples on that front.

If it were a $50 difference, it would not be an issue, I would use the local man. But this is over $200. 

Can the quality possibly be the same? I did some searching but do not see a way to compare quality or look for complaints.

Any experience with this? JIm


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

If something you want "custom" is available online as "standard" that is the reason for the price difference. Your local guy needs to make exactly what you want just for you. Hence the higher price. When you're manufacturing hundreds at a time exactly the same, the cost decreases dramatically. Do not expect your local guy to come close to the online price.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

These are custom size blinds, so both have to make them. Also have more choices of color online.

It makes no sense that there would be that much of a price difference unless the online ones are a cardboard mockup?

JIm


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

We'll never know unless you pull the trigger and order the online ones and find out.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input. The price difference is huge. The local guy wants almost $400, online they are as little as $107 with free shipping! The $107 does not have a color I like so will have to spend about $150.

I am going to have to pull the trigger on this and see. Thanks JIm


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Pulled the trigger, I ordered 88X80 center open fabric blinds for $113 with free shipping. From an outfit called Selectblionds.com. Time will tell. JIm


----------



## DIYRemodeler (Feb 17, 2014)

Similar situation.
We're about to place an order with Blinds.com. Offered good price. We'll report on the quality when delivery comes in.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

The blinds showed up quickly. I have compared them to Wal Mart Blinds and the local guys blinds. I see no major difference in quality.

There is nothing about them that says what a great deal, there is nothing that shouts cheap junk, right there in the middle.

All the parts were there, with instructions and 2 extra vanes.

These will be used daily so time will be the judge if they were a good purchase or not.
HTH JIm


----------



## garykerr (Mar 6, 2014)

Vertical blinds normally have two controls - a cord operated carrier control which allows the opening and closing and a chain operated rotator system. These controls allow for the opening and closing of vertical blind and the rotation of the vertical blind louvers.


----------

